# Simple Sugar Syrup?



## chettd (Mar 28, 2011)

I've seen a lot of discussion about adding simple sugar syrup to recipes. What is simple sugar syrup? Is it just maple syrup, or something else? Can it be purchased at a grocery store?


----------



## Luc (Mar 28, 2011)

Simple sugar syrup is something you can easily make yourself.

Take 1 part water and add 1 part sugar.
Then put to a boil to dissolve the sugar. When dissolved store in bottles.

At least that is the way I make it.
There are others that use a different mixture:
1 Part water and 2 parts sugar.

I use the first mixture as it is easy to calculate with when making wine.
Going to do a story on this on my weblog in the near future.

You can use it to add sugar to a must and at the same time bringing acid down.
You can also use it for sweetening a finished wine.

Luc


----------



## Flem (Mar 28, 2011)

Luc said:


> Simple sugar syrup is something you can easily make yourself.
> 
> Take 1 part water and add 1 part sugar.
> Then put to a boil to dissolve the sugar. When dissolved store in bottles.
> ...



Luc, How long can it be stored in bottles? Won't it become rancid over time?


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 28, 2011)

Google searches suggest that you simple syrup will last from 3 to 6 months up to forever.


----------



## Eyeguy (Mar 28, 2011)

*Simple syrup options*

I am a newbie to actual wine making..let that be said>
I recently used my 6 gal carboy when I intended to use my 5 gal so i needed to top up about 1/2 gallon. Unfortunately I did not have similar wine handy and the stores had already closed. I have read this and this is what I did>
You can either top up with Simple sugar similar in SG to your INITIAL must OR top up with simple sugar similar to your current wines SG. Now the second option is a bit silly unless you are racking when the SG is over 1.000 which would not be as common in grape wine.
Does anyone use these options ever for grape wine or mostly just fruit wines? I assume with grapes people keep wine on hand for topping.


----------



## sly22guy (Mar 28, 2011)

if you add sugar it is going to raise both your sg & your alcohol content. If its finished and you've add'ed your sorb & sulfate its going to sweeten your wine. I've never heard of adding simple syrup to "top up". only for back sweetening. 

I recommend racking to the proper size carboy if one is not available here are some alternatives, you could use marbles to take up the extra space, similar wine, or a similar juice. Also if you have a better bottle you can take a ratchet strap or belt and tighten it up slightly to take up the extra space. Be careful to not over tighten as you can crush these. obviously you should use care and realize there is only so much space you can displace.


----------



## Luc (Mar 28, 2011)

Flem said:


> Luc, How long can it be stored in bottles? Won't it become rancid over time?



Months !!!

I make mine in large quantities and store it in 5-liter bottles.

Never had any spoiling on me.

Luc


----------

